# τακτικισμός = use of tactics | an unscrupulous tactic



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Η λέξη _*τακτικισμός*_ (χύμα γκουγκλιές ή γκουγκλιές σε εφημερίδες) δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός. Είναι λέξη της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου και τη βρήκα όχι μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ αλλά και στο _Λεξικό των ισμών_ του Αντώνη Διαμαντίδη. Ιδού οι ορισμοί:

*τακτικισμός* (ο) ΠΟΛΙΤ. τρόπος πολιτικής συμπεριφοράς που χαρακτηρίζεται από τη χρησιμοποίηση μιας τακτικής για την εξυπηρέτηση μεμονωμένων στόχων και όχι ως μέρους ενός συνολικότερου πολιτικού σχεδίου και προγράμματος: _η αδυναμία τής αντιπολίτευσης να διαδραματίσει τον ουσιαστικό της ρόλο φαίνεται κατεξοχήν από τους τακτικισμούς της_. (ΛΝΕΓ)

*τακτικισμός* Η τάση επίλυσης των προβλημάτων, κυρίως σε πολιτικό επίπεδο, χωρίς στρατηγική και μακροπρόθεσμο σχεδιασμό. Η κοντόφθαλμη και χωρίς μακροπρόθεσμο σχεδιασμό πολιτική που ακολουθούν τα πολιτικά κόμματα. (_Λεξικό των ισμών_)​

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει λήμμα και το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει ετυμολογία. Θεωρώ ότι ο όρος προέρχεται από τα ιταλικό _tatticismo_. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ο όρος στα αγγλικά και είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε το _*tacticism_, εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να τους το διδάξουμε, όπως επιδιώκουν πολλοί μη φυσικοί ομιλητές της αγγλικής γράφοντας στα αγγλικά.

Το ιταλικό Wiktionary μάς προσφέρει φλύαρη απόδοση: The unscrupulous use of tactics in politics to further one's own ends.

Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και το χρωματισμό μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε σε πιο ολιγόλογες αποδόσεις:
use of tactics (μη μετρήσιμο)
a tactic / a tactical move / a tactical manoeuvre / an unscrupulous tactic (μετρήσιμο)
και ό,τι άλλο έχετε την καλοσύνη να συνεισφέρετε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

Διανηματικές συνδέσεις

strategist = υπεύθυνος στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού, στρατηγιστής:
Οι *τακτικιστές* και οι πρακτικιστές προκύπτουν από τον *τακτικισμό* και τον πρακτικισμό αντίστοιχα.

gamesmanship:
Αν είναι το να κινείσαι εκτός fair play, κάνει το επίθ. _αθέμιτος _(και βάζεις εσύ μετά _παιχνίδι_, _συμπεριφορά_, _τακτική_, _μέθοδοι_, *τακτικισμός* ή ό,τι άλλο σου κάνει);


----------

